# Job Seekers Benefit and Back to education allowance



## shoppergal (23 Feb 2009)

Can anyone help.

My partner has been on Job Seekers benefit since the end of March last year. From what I can gather he will get this for 15 months which brings him up the end of June. At that shtage he would be going onto Job Seekers Allowance. He has been actively looking for work but can't find anything and is now thinking of going back to college in September under the Back to Education Scheme.

However I've just been looking up information on the JSA means test and because I earn €31k per annum it looks like he won't be eligiblle for anything on JSA.

So, my question is when would he be applying for the Back to Education Allowance and if his JSB ran out at the end of June and he was not eligible for anything under JSA would he then not be able to get BTEA?

If anyone can help with this Id be really grateful

Mods: if this is still the wrong forum can you tell me where to post it rather than closing the thread. thanks.


----------



## theengineer (23 Feb 2009)

I cant answer your question, but your partner deserves great praise for thinking about going back to college.

You are right, jSA is a means tested payment, basically they look at the money comming into the house and work from there, 

the local citizen information office should be able to advise you as they will be aware of the latest developments.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Feb 2009)

The rate of payment for BTEA is based on the rate of payment of the SW scheme in payment when the course starts so ... if your partner is getting nil payment (i.e signing for credits only), the BTEA rate is nil. The only thing that can be paid is the 500 (?) grant towards books.


----------



## shoppergal (24 Feb 2009)

Thanks welfarite,
do you know if he was able to get on a FAS course would that mean his 390 days on jobseekers benefit would stretch further than the end of June. i.e are days that you're doing a FAS course counted in your 390 days?


----------



## Welfarite (25 Feb 2009)

Yes, periods spent on the FÁS Training Course may count towards the qualifying period for BTEA purposes. A person may access the BTEA scheme directly without having to establish an entitlement to a Social Welfare Payment. See here for more info.


----------



## Mumtoe&e (25 Feb 2009)

welfarite, I wonder if you can tell me - i have been on jsb for few months - cannot find a job - but for the last 3 weeks i have been ill - so am sending sick certs into SW - i am not entitled to illness benefit due to not having enough credits for 2007! i am going to be on certs for another 2 weeks (i think) i am on medication for another 2 weeks - and then hope to get my final cert when I come off the meds - and apply to go back onto JSB!
do u know if i were to apply to college (3rd level) and get a place - the criteria is u have to be on JSB for 12 months in order to qualify for BTEA? do u know if my time on illness would count towards the qualifying period - i am not getting payment - but i am sending my certs in for credits only?
thanks


----------



## Welfarite (25 Feb 2009)

Mumtoe&e said:


> welfarite, I wonder if you can tell me - i have been on jsb for few months - cannot find a job - but for the last 3 weeks i have been ill - so am sending sick certs into SW - i am not entitled to illness benefit due to not having enough credits for 2007! i am going to be on certs for another 2 weeks (i think) i am on medication for another 2 weeks - and then hope to get my final cert when I come off the meds - and apply to go back onto JSB!
> do u know if i were to apply to college (3rd level) and get a place - the criteria is u have to be on JSB for 12 months in order to qualify for BTEA? do u know if my time on illness would count towards the qualifying period - i am not getting payment - but i am sending my certs in for credits only?
> thanks


 

Yes, whether youa re getting paid or not doesn't matter, your time on IB will count towrads the qualifying period.


----------



## Mumtoe&e (25 Feb 2009)

thank you - as always


----------

